# How to clean down comforter



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I have a down comforter and a down throw that need cleaning. I checked with the dry cleaners in town and they want at least $30 each to clean them. Yikes! I was wondering if that Dryel stuff they advertise would work? They are not dirty dirty, just dusty.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I made the mistake of taking mine to the dry cleaners. Not only did it come back smelling like chemicals, but it cost $35.00.
My sister suggested I wash it on gentle cycle to get the smell out, and it worked. She washes hers at home when they get dirty. I have washed mine 3 times since then and it has turned out great.
The only thing is this time of year you may not be able to dry it outside on a clothesline so when you put it in the dryer you have to take it out and adjust it every few mintes so it doesn't burn.
PS My washer and dryer are old so you don't have to have a new fancy one to do this.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

We have several down coats and vests in our house and they frequently get washed and dried.

I prefer the dryer to line drying just because it gets all that down all fluffed up again.

For a big comforter, you may want to take it to a laundromat that has EXTRA Large machines just for that kind of item.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I did not know that you could wash them in the washer! For some reason I had it in my head that it would mess up the down. I think I will make a run to the laundromat next chance I get. Thanks!


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

The biggest thing I've found with down stuff is drying it. The washing doesn't hurt anything. I don't know if it would work with something as big as a comforter, but for jackets and stuff, I throw them in the dryer with a couple tennis balls. This _really_ fluffs them up good!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

We have a king-sized down comforter, and I wash it in the washer and dry it in the dryer during winter and on the clothes line during summer. It usually takes a couple of times through in the dryer to get it all the way dry.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If all it is, is dust, then just put it in the dryer on cool tumble and that'll get the dust out of it. (don't get it wet. It goes into the dryer dry)


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

UI have a king sized down comforter (white) that I use on the bed and in my lazy boy at night while I watch TV. Dog slleps with me both places.

I wash the comforter and have been for years in my washer and dry it in the dryer. looks just like I bought it.


----------



## creationdreamer (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, I always wash and dry them without issue. Same with my down jacket.


----------

